# Подскажите как в домашних условиях опустить клавиатуру аккордеона



## Mikhayloff.ek (4 Дек 2010)

Подскажите как в домашних условиях опустить клавиатуру аккордеона


----------



## vbaev (4 Дек 2010)

как мне кажется самому это делать бесмысленно и чревато. Обратитесь к людям сведующим в этой области.
Я когда штифт с правой клавиатуры вынимал ,а потом обратно вставлял, семь потов с меня сошло


----------



## Bulgarin (5 Дек 2010)

Mikhayloff.ek писал:


> Подскажите как в домашних условиях опустить клавиатуру аккордеона


если дека прямая то при помощи узкогубцев(или узкогубц, не знаю как правильно) и обычных пасатижей, если дека ломаная или ступенчатая- то проще купить инструмент с более низкой посадкой клавиатуры.


----------



## SibBayan (5 Дек 2010)

Bulgarin писал:


> если дека ломаная или ступенчатая- то проще купить инструмент с более низкой посадкой клавиатуры.


Круто!! Кто будет выбрасывать аккордеон с ломаной декой из-за высокой клавиатуры--скажите нам куда!!
Механика регулируется не пассатижами и узкогубцами, а специальными "гнулками". Если с клапанами всё в порядке--на прямодечном аккордеоне работы на полчаса, с ломаной зависит от модели, но максимум 2 часа работы (если никто не лазил и клапана в порядке!)
Штифт--это гвоздик, который скрепляет полукорпус с меховой рамкой. Обычно семь потов сходит, когда инструмент ржавый "в хлам" и штифт просто не вытаскивается. Но тогда проще кувалдой по корпусу и на свалку.


----------



## Евгений51 (5 Дек 2010)

Если ломанная дека, то несведующим людям туда лучше не лазить.


----------



## vbaev (5 Дек 2010)

*SibBayan.ru*,
*SibBayan.ru*,
простите, а как же называется ось на которой держатся всё клавиши в правой клавиатуре? я имел ввиду её))


----------



## SibBayan (5 Дек 2010)

Так и называется--ось или иглица.


----------



## vbaev (5 Дек 2010)

странно, кто-то из мастеров называл её "штифтом"
ну да ладно. Спасибо за информацию.


----------

